# Trip To The Shop What To Buy (grain)



## Gout (21/7/03)

I will be driving out toe grain and grape to get some grains soon and since its a long trip for me i need to make it last and worth while!

I am thinking (a lot based on Ken's advise in another post)

Roasted Barley 1Kg
choc 1-2Kg
Pale choc 2Kg
Xtal malt 2Kg
light xtal 2Kg
flaked barley 500g
Pilsner malt 5Kg
munich malt 2kg

I brew 75% lagers and some stout, and one in a blue moon wheat beer. Once i get the Lagers working i will try Ales.

Does this look like a good cover so that i will have the goods to cover most recipies i might try. As i start to use some grains i will then stock up on them , but untill i have a idea of the usability will this work?

Also buying a 1.5Kg LME of
light Amber Dark and maybe a wheat?

may even get a Liquid stout yeast Wyeast, Munich lager, and maybe a wheat...

idea's comments (help me save petrol and a few hours driving about)


P.S how long will these last (no go off) with out being cracked?
I'll crack as i use them via the rolling pin method.. :blink:


----------



## GSRman (21/7/03)

thats probably a lot of roast barley  (if you can get 500gms that would probably be better...)


----------



## Linz (21/7/03)

As for your flaked grains...take it from the "tight one".....check out your local "Moles or Woolies"....500gm flaked barley/wheat/rice and other grains $2.90....in the hippy isle!


----------

